# Check this website out!!



## corollin (May 29, 2004)

Hey guys, I am a worker for SCCA race events in Southern California. The big one I work at is Rim of the World Pro Rally.

Anyways, I have a new website up where I am trying to bring all racers together. Right now the website is just being finished up, but the forums are up and running waiting for people to populate them!

It would be an honor to have the people from this community come and become part of the community at:

http://www.raceusonline.net

If you do join, have a great time and I hope you like it!

Steve


----------



## corollin (May 29, 2004)

The website and forums have now been going for almost 2 weeks. We have a good community starting to show there. Please help us grow! :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Since you are using this forum to promote the website are you going to return the favor for NF and NPM ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if there's no response soon...this thread is gone.


----------

